# EHPro Bachelor X bubble glass



## haruspex (31/8/18)

Does any of the local vendors have stock of the EHPro Bachelor X bubble glass?


----------



## franshorn (31/8/18)

also keen on this. Heard it fits on the Zeus single

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (31/8/18)

franshorn said:


> also keen on this. Heard it fits on the Zeus single


Exactly why I'm looking for one


----------

